# Few Calls that I have turned on the lathe.



## Stu (Sep 12, 2016)

Grunt call was made with Elk Antler and the turkey calls have and Elk Ivory inlaid in the center of the friction call.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 12, 2016)

Beautiful calls. I really like the ivory inlay on the pot calls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 12, 2016)

What part of Florida do you live in? I must of missed your introduction.
Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stu (Sep 12, 2016)

I am from Brooksville, FL--40 miles north of Tampa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 12, 2016)

Stu said:


> I am from Brooksville, FL--40 miles north of Tampa.




Are you in the guild there?? I've demonstrated there twice & am setting up another demo there.


----------



## Ray D (Sep 12, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Are you in the guild there?? I've demonstrated there twice & am setting up another demo there.


Spinartist, When will you be in Brooksville? Not wanting to derail this thread so you can pm me if you wish.


----------



## Ray D (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm in Lutz, 30 minutes south of you Stu. I have been hunting in Brooksville since the late 70's.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 12, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Spinartist, When will you be in Brooksville? Not wanting to derail this thread so you can pm me if you wish.



That happens all the time here.....
Oh look squirrel!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 12, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Spinartist, When will you be in Brooksville? Not wanting to derail this thread so you can pm me if you wish.




Still have to set the date>


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Stu... Welcome to Wood Barter!

I'm 150 miles north of you.


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 13, 2016)

T


ripjack13 said:


> That happens all the time here.....
> Oh look squirrel!!



That is perfect! Welcome to where all threads get side tracked and smart Alec's have fun.Merritt Island, we have a load of us Floridiots here now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice calls!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 13, 2016)

Very nice quality calls. Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> T
> 
> 
> That is perfect! Welcome to where all threads get side tracked and smart Alec's have fun. Merritt Island, we have a load of us Floridiots here now.



We keep this up we're gonna hafta get together for wood turnin and beers some night! 

Wood Barter map isn't much help , most of us aren't signed up.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/woodbarter-map-o-the-world.25850/#post-330557

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 13, 2016)

I really like your calls, they are awesome looking


----------



## Stu (Sep 13, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Are you in the guild there?? I've demonstrated there twice & am setting up another demo there.


No, but I am familiar with it, I think they are meeting now in Spring Hill.


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> That happens all the time here.....
> Oh look squirrel!!


Where-?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2016)

Down the hall and to the left...or...is it right?


----------



## Stu (Sep 15, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Where-?


I have attached a link to their website: http://hbwoodturners.org/
It shows the address where they are meeting now. It is just off HWY 19 in Spring Hill.


----------



## bigdoc (Sep 22, 2016)

Beautiful calls!!!!


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice looking work.


----------

